# How can you do to enhance a small bathroom?



## Sam Wilson (Nov 20, 2019)

Do you have a very small bathroom and you still want to have enough necessary facilities available inside?
In this post, I would like to share with you some tips to optimize the space of a bathroom and make it more convenient despite its square footage.

*A corner sink*
Overcoming the drawbacks of a pedestal sink which is occupying more space of traffic lane, a corner sink makes the use of the corner and optimize the space of the bathroom. Moreover, it is better to install a corner sink across from the toilet than the one across from the shower because of the shower door when it opens and closes.

*A shower curtain instead of a glass door*
Moving back and forth, a shower curtain will save much more space than a glass door that moves in and out.

*Rounded vanity*
There are two main benefits of rounding the vanity. Firstly, you can avoid sharp corners that might take more space and hazardous. Secondly, a rounded style often matches a square space, making it harmonious.

* Large-scale patterns*
These patterns can trick our eyes into seeing a bigger space than its real square footage that stays the same.

*Don’t use the shower door*
Another alternative for the glass shower door is a glass panel. In spite of not being able to keep all the water in the shower, but almost all of them and occupy much little space, a glass panel is the best idea for a tight bathroom.

*Bigger mirror*
As you might have known, a mirror is one of the best methods to make a room look more spacious. Therefore, there is no reason to not use a big mirror in a less-than-ideal space condition in order to trick people's eyes. In addition, with a mirror stretching across the wall, two people can use the vanity at the same time.

*A trough sink*
Another type of sink that can be used in a small bathroom is a trough sink which is very narrow to be very perfect if you don’t have enough space to install other sinks.

*A wall-mounted faucet*
Using this kind of faucet allows for a narrower sink or vanity, saving space for the total square footage.

Thank you for your attention!


----------



## Leopard2 (Nov 24, 2019)

Fun wallpaper!


----------



## CanadianRockies (Nov 24, 2019)

Sam Wilson said:


> *A shower curtain instead of a glass door*
> 
> Moving back and forth, a shower curtain will save much more space than a glass door that moves in and out.


 Alternatively, some shower doors move along tracks inside the shower compartment.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/gl...er-shower-stall-kit-by-glacier-bay/1001196739





Sam Wilson said:


> *A corner sink*
> 
> Overcoming the drawbacks of a pedestal sink which is occupying more space of traffic lane, a corner sink makes the use of the corner and optimize the space of the bathroom. Moreover, it is better to install a corner sink across from the toilet than the one across from the shower because of the shower door when it opens and closes.


If you really want to optimize space in a small bathroom, then you could incorporate the sink into the toilet, with an added bonus of reusing your sink waste water. This idea is becoming especially popular in Japan and Europe.


----------



## CanadianRockies (Nov 24, 2019)

*Colors*
Cool colors make small areas seem more expansive. Lean in the direction of greens, blues, and violets. Lighter values also expand a space. Predominantly apply a mint or seafoam green rather than a hunter or army green. Use darker shades sparingly to highlight focal features.

*Lighting*
Brighter lighting makes a room feel roomier. Bounce light off the ceiling to make the walls seem taller. Semigloss paint finishes reflect more light than flat ones.


----------



## CoolYeah (Nov 8, 2019)

It sounds very helpful to the bathroom to decorate, but when shower, water splashes to the bathroom too easily other space, cause the bathroom always very wet.Is there a good way?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

CoolYeah said:


> It sounds very helpful to the bathroom to decorate, but when shower, water splashes to the bathroom too easily other space, cause the bathroom always very wet.Is there a good way?


Yep, there is a good way. Turn the damm water down to a dull roar. OH BUT WAIT, we can't do that because we have to have that single handle faucet and for it to work correctly the flow volume must be to the point it slams light weight people to the back side of the shower and sticks them there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CanadianRockies said:


> Alternatively, some shower doors move along tracks inside the shower compartment.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/gl...er-shower-stall-kit-by-glacier-bay/1001196739
> 
> ...


That would be hard on the back. Do you straddle the toilet seat? It's a small room.


----------



## CanadianRockies (Nov 24, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> That would be hard on the back. Do you straddle the toilet seat? It's a small room.


 I think most people approach the sink from the side, if there's room available to do that. There also are side-by-side toilet/sink combinations, which take up more space but still reuse the sink water.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Don't forget a TV for some depth and distraction!:surprise:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Go Euro style with the entire room having a slope to the drain. In that case a fixed glass panel is no problem at all (don't even need a step over).


Use a rectangular drain located against one wall so the entire floor gently slopes to the drain.


Install a pocket door entry so you have a lot more unimpeded area.


Can lights rather than wall mounted will also help, and lastly use crown molding and a smooth lightly tinted off white ceiling against darker wall to make the space seem larger (all white does not do this).


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

You can enhance a small bathroom or by working on the space that you do have. By that, I mean by adding accessories and doing things that you would probably see in a spa. Instead of adding things also, you can try moving things around to make it more spa-like.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Good tips.

Opposing mirrors will also give the illusion of a larger room as well.


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

I think that's the most important thing and enhancing a small bathroom is to give it the respect and integrity that it deserves. All bathrooms deserve cleanliness and beauty and by adding some simple decorative items, you can accomplish this goal. Why don't you try adding a decorative tray that you can place things on?


----------



## Micaella (Apr 23, 2020)

I would use the simplest furniture, in bright colors. This will expand the space.


----------



## Curban (May 7, 2020)

Super large full size mirror above the vanity that uses all the wallspace


----------



## Alexx005 (Jun 22, 2020)

Micaella said:


> I would use the simplest furniture, in bright colors. This will expand the space.


That will give an elegant and spacious look


----------



## Doyim (Jul 28, 2020)

We have a very small bathroom and I have looked at many different ideas to create a spacious feel. I so appreciate everyone's suggestions, and of course, I will start with some paint and a big mirror! Thanks!

Doyim 
http://www.myprojectpaint.com


----------

